# Endlich Angler sein



## Blogforest (11. Dezember 2016)

Hallo werte Raubfisch-Community und hallo mal wieder ans Anglerboard :vik:

Nachdem ich nun endlich den Fischereischein habe, dachte ich mir ich geh mal auf Verdacht auf die Jagd nach den edlen Rittern der Stachelrunde.
Übrigens: Meinen Weg zum Fischereischein könnt ihr hier nachlesen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320168

Die kurze und durchaus unlustige Einleitung verrät: Ich suche Barsche und Zander. Sie schmecken gut und sollen, im Fall des Zanders, listige Biester sein. Ideal für mich. Ich mag Aufgaben die mich als Person, Teilnehmer an der Gesellschaft und vor allem als Individuum geistig erschöpfen. Mit anderen Worten: Ich mag es zum Wahnsinn getrieben zu werden. Ich bin ein masochistisch veranlagter Wahnsinniger der autoaggressiv gegen sich selbst vorgeht. Oder einfach: Blogforest!

Ok das behaupten viele. Wir legen los um die Beweislage zu überprüfen.

Mein Kampfgebiet: Die Donau von Grenze Donaubrücke Pfohren bis Grenzschild Neudingen.
Mein Auftrag: Barsche und Zander mittels Kunstköder zum Biss überreden und nach Möglichkeit zu landen.
Meine Waffen: Eine Rute 7-28g, Rolle 1500, 0,18 Hauptschnur, Fluorocarbon 7,4 kg. diverse Wobbler, Jigköpfe und darauf abgestimmte Gummifische (danke Internet!)

Auftragsdurchführung; Selbstverständlich stehe ich zeitig auf. Wir schreiben Samstag den 10.12.16 und um punkt 11 Uhr werde ich wach. Auch wenn ich nun Angler bin, bin ich immer noch ein normaler Mensch. Da ist vor 10 Uhr nix zu machen! Meine Frau kommt nach Hause vom Frisör und die Frage ob wir angeln gehen steht im Raum. Natürlich gehen wir angeln! 
Sachen gepackt und los geht das. Alles in den Rucksack was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist. Darunter so tolle Dinge wie einen kompletten Kälteschutzanzug und eine Kälteschutzmaske von der Bundeswehr. Ich hatte irgendwie zuviel Ausrüstung damals. Und nochmals ein Danke ans Jägerbataillon 292 

Der Weg führt mich zu einem Angelgeschäft in Schwenningen. Tageskarte holen. Voller Stolz zeige ich der Dame an der Kasse meinen Fischereischein und sie händigt mir die Tageskarte aus. Weiter zum Gewässer. Endlich am Wasser. Mit dem Schein in der Tasche und dem Herzen voller Hoffnung mache ich mein Tackle bereit das etwa so aussieht: Hauptschnur-->Karabiner-->Wirbel-->Fluorocarbon 0,5m-->Karabiner-->Köder (Wobbler oder Jighaken/Gummi).
Vorsorglich drücke ich meiner Frau den Kescher in die Hand und verkünde: Halt mal bereit Schatz!
Ich werfe zum ersten Mal aus. Mein Herz pocht, meine Finger halten die Hauptschnur fest. Ich werfe als gäbe es kein Morgen...
Scheinbar hat das Plastik meines Wobblers, in einem früheren Leben, als Material für das Spiel Looping Louie gedient. Der Wobbler-Propeller dreht sich immer weiter. Kurz bevor er die Donau, aufgrund des entstehenden Windes, wieder hoch bis zur Quelle drückt, schnappe ich mir die Schnur und analysiere mein Fehlverhalten. Achja. Der Schnurfangbügel ist noch zu.

Alles auf Anfang. Schnur halten, Bügel auf, werfen, Bügel zu. Läuft doch schon besser. Ich leier den Wobbler über die Rolle wieder an mich heran und betrachte zum ersten Mal in meinem hitzköpfigen Leichtsinn das Wasser. Ok das wird nix. Wir packen zusammen und laufen weiter.

20 cm Wassertiefe an der Brücke sind suboptimal. Schade. Dabei meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass Brücken Hotspots für Barsche sind. Wer kann denn auch ahnen, dass bestimmte Tiefen nötig sind |kopfkrat

Etwas flussabwärts erblicke ich einen netten Spot. Überhängende Büsche, eine kleine Treppe die ans Wasser führt und was ist das? Blubb! Da raubt was!
Schnell den Wobbler rein. Ich werfe, diesmal geübter, und der Wobbler, diesmal mit Tauchschaufel für geringe Tiefen, ein Suspender noch dazu, klatscht auf die Wasseroberfläche. Ich kurbel ein, werfe aus, kurbel ein, merke Widerstand!
Wie war das noch? Widerstand, Anhieb, Kurbeln... Ok let´s do this! Ich setze den Anhieb. Sitzt!!
Unfassbar. Ich kurbel und pumpe. Meine Rute beugt sich, mein Herz rast, meine Finger zittern. 
Schatz mach den Kescher parat!!
Ich pumpe und merke wie mein Gegner aufgibt. Haha faule Sau! Dafür hab ich heute ein schönes Filet! Ganz schön schwer. Wieso zieht der keine Schnur?
3 Meter vor meinen Füßen wird mein Fang sichtbar. Ein schöner und 75 cm langer Vetreter der Spezies Ast mit kleineren Ästen dran. Jackpot!!! Naja eher nicht. Nachdem ich den kleinen natürlich schonend vom Haken befreit habe, brechen wir auch schon die Zelte ab und ziehen weiter.
Ich betrachte die einheimische Tierwelt und was fällt mir ins Auge? Ein wunderschöner schwarzer Vogel mit geierähnlichen Zügen. Ich sag zu meiner Frau wir müssen dem Lump hinterher. 
Zum Verständnis: Ich habe einen Kormoran entdeckt.
Nun weiß ich welchen Schaden er im Wasser anrichtet. Ich weiß aber auch: Da ich Fische fangen will, halte ich mich am besten an die Tiere, die auch Fische fressen.
Wir laufen weiter und der Kormoran landet an einer Stelle, die ein Fischreiher für sich besetzt hält. Kann es geiler werden?
Wobbler? Kein Erfolg. Versuch mal zu jiggen, hallt es durch meinen Kopf. Ruckzuck ziehe ich den Gummi über den Jighaken und werfe aus. Ich versuche mich daran zu erinnern wie berühmte Youtuber den Gummi geführt haben. Ich ahme es nach und nach unzähligen Würfen merke ich plötzlich einen Schlag in der Rute. Sowas habe ich noch nie gefühlt. Was zum Teufel war das? Die 0,5 Sekunden Zweifel hat der Fisch genutzt um meinen Gummi wieder auszuspucken. Der Anhieb geht ins leere.

Mittlerweile ist es 17 Uhr und weder mein Kescher noch mein Messer haben einen Fisch zu Gesicht bekommen. Man nenne mich vorerst Schneider!

Als Abschluss kann ich nur sagen: Schade, dass ich nix gefangen habe. Aber hey ich muss mir alles selbst aneignen, da ich keinen Angler kenne. Also verbuche ich eine Attacke als Erfolg. Der Zander geht mir noch ins netz. Ich gebe nicht auf


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Geil!!!
Toll geschrieben!!!


----------



## Hannes.N (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Klasse! Weiter so, der erste lebende Fang kommt bestimmt!


----------



## Sunwalk (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Genial geschrieben, schöner Lacher am Morgen!


----------



## Blogforest (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Hallöle.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten =) Mal gucken wann es weiter geht, bestimmt bald denn ich will unbedingt wieder ans Wasser  Ob ich diesmal wohl was fange^^


----------



## hecht99 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Tolle unterhaltsame Geschichte, die einen aber auch ein wenig zum Nachdenken anregt.
Die x-Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie bestimmter Fischarten zu wissen, ein Wissen über die Tierwelt rund ums Wasser das einem vorkommt wie ein kleiner Jagdschein und vieles mehr bekommt man gelehrt. Dazu eine Gerätekunde die sich schon längst überholt hat... Ich hab selbst einige Jahre Gerätekunde gegeben und muss sagen, dass man eigentlich immer 2erlei Informationen rüber bringen musste. Die Gerätezusammenstellungen, die in der Prüfung gefragt wurden, hatten mit dem Tackle das am Wasser verwendet wird nichts zu tun.
Für mich würde es dazu gehören (auch um die Fische zu schonen, z. B. zu lange Wartezeiten beim Anhieb etc.) die angehenden Angler besser ans Leben am Wasser vorzubereiten, denn wie es aussieht hören sich ja gerade viele Anfänger relativ ratlos an.


----------



## DerBreuberger (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Hallo,
danke für die kurzweilige Geschicht. Aber über diesen Satz:





Blogforest schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nun Angler bin, bin ich immer noch ein normaler Mensch. Da ist vor 10 Uhr nix zu machen!


 komm ich nicht hinweg. Entweder Du bist:
Angler oder normaler Mensch,
Links oder SPD,
Opfer oder Täter
Rotkäppchen oder  Wolf,
Katholisch oder Demokrat,
 Sorry, für das Zitat. Ich bin doch auch nur ein Mensch!


----------



## Isarfischerin (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Ja servus, lieber Blogforest,

und: So isset. 

Da zitiere ich doch gerne aus dem ganz wunderbaren Buch "Das Glück am Haken" geschrieben von dem ganz wunderbaren Christoph Schwennicke: "Meistens keine Fische zu fangen - darin liegt der Reiz, das höchste Glück, das nur noch vom Glück übertroffen wird, ab und zu mal einen Fisch zu fangen. Wer Fisch nach Hause tragen will, geht zur "Nordsee" oder zu REWE um die Ecke. Zum Angeln aber geht der, der Fische nach Hause tragen möchte, nicht."

Mindestens genauso empfehlenswert und mindestens so wunderbar geschrieben ist übrigens Max Scharniggs Buch "Die Stille vor dem Biß".

Petri wünscht die Isarfischerin

Der erste Drill wird kommen und auch die erste Landung und glaube mir: DEN vergißt Du nie!


----------



## Blogforest (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Och dass ich irgendwann was fange, darüber mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Bis dahin genieße ich die Natur und die Entspannung am Wasser. Mein Gerät sieht vielleicht nicht nach Profi aus aber muss es auch nicht. Ich fang doch grad erst an. Ein paar Tipps konnte ich schon in Erfahrung bringen wie etwa die Schnur- und Vorfachstärke, welche an diesem speziellen Gewässer gut fangen. Und da ich allgemein ein freundlicher Mensch bin werde ich sicherlich keine Probleme haben den ein oder anderen guten Tipp zu ergattern =)


----------



## Blogforest (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

So lange ist es ja nicht mehr hin, daher wünsche ich euch ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest. Werdet reichlich beschenkt, schenkt reichlich und fresst wie ein Braunkohlebagger. Jedenfalls mach ich das so 

Ich melde mich vorerst ab. Im neuen Jahr geht´s aber auf Tour und DANN fang ich was. Und wenn es nur eine Erkältung ist.


----------



## JottU (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Frohe Weihnacht dir auch. Und mach dir bloss kein Kopp zwecks Eqitment und so. Mein Zeugs is auch schon um die 20 Jahre alt, trotzdem fang ich. Geflochtene oder monofil?, hab ich mir noch nie Gedanken drüber gemacht. Man sollte keine Wissenschaft aus nem Hobby machen, dannwird man damit auch glücklich.


----------



## Blogforest (27. März 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Ich war mal wieder unterwegs.

Gut im Normalfall bin ich ständig unterwegs zwecks Unterbrechung meiner Freizeit. Das ist auch der Grund warum ihr so lange nix von mir gehört habt.

Diesmal war ich jedoch zum Spaß unterwegs. Nach wie vor auf der Jagd nach dem ersten Barsch oder Zander.

Ein mir unbekannter Abschnitt der Donau sollte der Ort sein an dem ich meinen Samstag verbringe. Das war allerdings schon im Februar. Verzeiht mir bitte wenn ich nicht mehr alle Einzelheiten auf die Reihe kriege. Davon ab: Ihr wart nicht dabei also kann ich erzählen was ich will hehe^^

Das mach ich aber nicht. Ich halte mich an die Fakten. 

Als ich die Tageskarte gekauft habe, hätte ich auf mein Bauchgefühl vertrauen sollen. Die Dame sagte noch "Ist schwer momentan". Trotzig stell ich auf Durchzug. Ich will angeln und nicht labern. 

Freudig fahre ich zum Gewässer. Plusgrade, die Sonne lacht (in der Retrospektive denke ich sie hat über mich gelacht) und es ist tatsächlich sehr früh am Tag. 09:30 Uhr Samstags. Am Wochenende gibt es die Uhrzeit für mich normalerweise nicht. Selbst unter der Woche könnte ich mir um die Uhrzeit die Augen auskratzen. Weil halt schon 2,5 Stunden Alltagswahnsinn.

Aber das ist alles egal. Ich bin in der Natur, die Gänse fliegen und ich hab eine Tageskarte. Meine Vorstellung von Glück.

Intelligenterweise fange ich am unteren Ende des Gewässers an.

Das Gebiet:

Donau von Grenzschild Pfohren/Neudingen bis Neudingen Wehr. Wer aufpasst merkt, dass es eigentlich von links nach rechts geht. Ich starte allerdings rechts. Muss also flussaufwärts tingeln um alles abzuklopfen.

Und genau da liegt der Punkt. Alles abklopfen. Mein Beitrag wird kurz denn: Es gab in diesen knapp 3km Flussabschnitt exakt 100 Meter die man beangeln konnte!!

Die verbliebenen 2,9 km waren noch zugefroren #q
Meiner Meinung nach eine Betrügermasche der Tageskarten-Drückerkolonne^^

Und es kam wie es kommen musste: Ich reiße mir, gefühlt, 639 Meter meiner 150 Meter Schnur ab weil sie einfriert, hängenbleibt, den Geist aufgibt.

Das wars eigentlich schon. Nix zu lachen #c

Aber wurscht. Nach den awesome Temperaturen die letzten Tage und schon fast Wochen werde ich dieses Wochenende mein Glück nochmal versuchen. Denn der Wehr in Neudingen, der zugefroren war, sieht vielversprechend aus.

Bis dahin Petri Heil!


----------



## Bobster (27. März 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Nicht aufgeben :q
 ...wird schon noch klappen...das Wetter wird auch immer besser...der Tag wird kommen :m


----------



## Wegberger (27. März 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Hallo,

genau ...nicht aufgeben.

Ich musste auch am Anfang eine lange Durststrecke durchgehen .... bis ich "meinen Fluß" halbwegs verstanden habe.

Wobei meine Erkenntnis war -> nicht das Gewässer wartet auf dich sondern du muss dir das Gewässer erarbeiten. Das bedeutet zwar am Anfang Mühsal und Frustation ... aber danach ist es echt megaklasse |wavey:

Viel Spass noch.


----------



## Blogforest (4. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

2 müde Gestalten wandern durch den südlichen Schwarzwald. Ihre Gesichter erschöpft, die Augen jedoch hellwach. Immer wieder stoppen sie einige Sekunden, um die Geräusche der Natur aufzunehmen. Welch Schönheit an ihre Ohren dringt. Gänse singen taktgleich mit Reihenzylindern, des Komorans Flügelschlag gleicht sich dem Geräusch von Reifen auf Spurrillen an.

Ja die Donau unterhalb der B31 ist eine Welt für sich.

Mahlzeit werte Angelkollegen!
Wie euch und mir selbst versprochen war ich am Wasser. Man kann einfach nicht Youtube-Kanäle übers Angeln schauen und lustlos bleiben.
Dementsprechend kaufte ich mir am Samstag eine Tageskarte für die Donau von Pfohren Brücke bis Pfohren/Neudingen Schild. Zeit fürs Rückspiel.

Sonntag (2.4.17) soll es losgehen. Während die Dame meine Karte mit allen möglichen Geheimdienstdaten füttert, schaue ich mich im Laden um. Ganz schön großes Sortiment an Angelzeug für einen Kleinviech-Handel. Ich gehe halb aus Neugier, halb aus Lust an bunten Dingen in die Posenreihe.
Eine besondere Pose fällt mir ins Auge. Hübsch gefärbt (ja ich hätte eine Frau werden sollen) und für nur 4 Euro zu haben. Im Nachhinein etwas teuer aber egal. Pack ein das Ding, kann ja noch nützlich sein!

So geh ich auch in den Edeka. Sieht hübsch aus und hat irgendwann einen Nutzen? Nimm mit. Kann mir jemand bei der Altersvorsorge helfen?

Bepackt wie ein Messi, ohne Nummer auf dem Rücken, geh ich zur Kasse. OK das ist übertrieben. Ich hatte lediglich eine 20g Pose und eine Packung Schrotbleie eingepackt. Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich eigentlich Spinnfischen möchte...naja.

Die Pose ist aber nicht allzu unnütz, denn ich möchte tatsächlich mal auf Hecht mit der Pose angeln. Einfach nur um es probiert zu haben. Matze Koch sei Dank. Gepriesen sei Matze...gut Schluss jetzt.

Es geht um mich und meine Erfahrungen^^
Mit meinen geschossenen Trophäen fahre ich nach Hause und spreche den unheilvollen Satz aus: "Ich möchte jede Sonnenstunde nutzen".

Ich bin, meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach, nicht blöd aber in solchen Momenten fühle ich mich so. Wann genau war ich das letzte Mal an einem Sonntag um 7 Uhr wach?
Bei der Bundeswehr. Und da auch nur unter Zuhilfenahme eines Eurofighter Triebwerks in der Startphase weil wir etwa 500 Meter neben der Startbahn gepennt haben (Lager Lechfeld).

Entsprechend angewidert schälte ich mich um 6:45 Uhr aus meiner gemütlichen Bettwäsche. Meine Frau war natürlich vor mir wach. Im Schwarzwald braucht ihr keinen Schlaf oder?
Kann das endlich mal einer bestätigen?

Jedenfalls schmieren wir Brötchen und besprechen die Taktik. Den halben Tag mit Kunstködern, die andere Hälfte mit der Pose und gelegentlichen Umbauten um werfen zu können.

Und endlich, werter Leser, der sich gelangweilt hat, sind wir am Wasser!

Meine Frau spielt Kescher-Kathrin. Sie heißt zwar anders aber wurscht. Wir parken am Sportplatz und laufen ein paar Meter, denn ziemlich genau am Sportplatz ist eine Vogelschutzzone die im Moment gesperrt ist. Ich bin zwar für den Fortschritt aber irgendwo doch Naturschützer. Klar nutze ich gerne alle Vorteile des modernen Lebens aber ich, als Dorfkind, möchte die Schönheit bewahren die unsere Welt zu bieten hat. Naja genug Romantik. Wie war nun mein Angeltag?
Ich hab sogar 3 Fotos für euch. Dabei eines mit meinem Gesicht. Diese aber später. Behandelt mich gnädig. Bin halt kein Model 

Ich klopfe nun die gesamte Strecke mit Wobbler, Blinker und sogar Gummifisch ab. Dem Gummi hab ich sogar mehr Zeit eingeräumt als den anderen Ködern. Ich glaube ich habe mich ins jiggen verliebt. Es macht so viel Spaß den Gummi hüpfen zu lassen.

Wie ist denn nun eigentlich die Pose? Die nächste Hälfte des Tages bricht an und ich halte mein Versprechen. Posenfischen.
Man bedenke: Mit einer 20g Pose, Mais, einer Spinnrute und Rolle, 0.18er geflochtenen, Schrotbleie und einen Rutenhalter aus Y-geformten Holz auf den Zielfisch Rotfeder/-auge.

Darf ich die erfahrenen Angler bitten das Lachen einzustellen?

Ich wollte damit nicht wirklich einen Fisch fangen. Eher Erfahrungswerte sammeln was das Ausbleien angeht, wie man Tiefen ermittelt etc.

Um 18 Uhr war Schluss. Ich nenne mich seither "Das fleißige Schneiderlein". Weil...naja. Kein Fangfoto. Noch nicht.

Und nun wie versprochen 3 Bilder die euch den Fluss und meine Fratze näherbringen

P.S.: Ja ich höre euch schon unken. Was soll das? Ist doch nicht Instagramm!

Ja da habt ihr Recht. Aber ich habe so viel vom Anglerboard gelernt was die Angeltheorie angeht. Ich MUSS etwas zurück geben.


----------



## Blogforest (4. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Hat sich erledigt.

Trotzdem: Gibt es keine Option Fotos direkt von der Festplatte hier hochzuladen statt Imgur oder ähnliches?


----------



## Blogforest (14. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Petri die Damen und Herren und frohe Ostern!

Ich habe den Feiertag heute genutzt, um ein potenziell neues Angelrevier für mich zu erkunden. Viel drüber gelesen, nichts kapiert daher dachte ich mir: Fahr hin.

Die Rede ist von der Linachtalsperre. Natürlich haben wir hier in der Gegend den Schluchsee, den Titisee und der Bodensee ist in greifbarer Nähe. Allerdings sind das auch Magneten für Touristen. An eine entspannte Angelei ist da nur bedingt zu denken.

Was soll ich sagen? Ich war von meiner Erkundungstour restlos begeistert. Einer der schönsten Flecken im Schwarzwald und ich konnte doch tatsächlich, am Karfreitag, an Informationen gelangen ob man dort angeln darf, wie man es darf etc.

Ein paar Angler irgendeines dort ansässigen Vereins waren auf der Weißfisch-Pirsch. Im Sekundentakt (kein Scherz) haben sie Rotfeder, Güster und Co. aus dem Wasser gezogen. Für mich als Raubfisch-Fan natürlich ein toller Anblick , denn das bedeutet , dass meine Lieblinge auch schön viel zu fressen haben.

Mit dem Auto ist die Linachtalsperre bequem zu erreichen und ein Parkplatz in unmittelbarer Nähe sorgt dafür, dass die Angeltour nicht zum Gewaltmarsch mutiert. Irgendwo dort ist wohl auch ein Restaurant. Hab ich aber nicht gesehen weil ich nicht drauf geachtet hab. Die Staumauer ist natürlich begehbar. Das Ufer ist relativ steil und nicht ungefährlich, allerdings gibt es hier einige, von Menschenhand geschaffene, Möglichkeiten bis ans Wasser zu gelangen. Zum Beispiel bei einem öffentlichen Grillplatz!
Ist das geil oder heftig geil? Grillplatz, öffentlich, Bänke...sabber. Ob man mit dem Boot raus darf hab ich nicht in Erfahrung bringen können.

Dafür jedoch das: Ab 1.6.17 gibt es bei der Stadtverwaltung Vöhrenbach Tageskarten zu kaufen. Diese sind begrenzt und kosten 15 Euro plus 15 Euro Pfand. Das Pfand kann man sich auch überweisen lassen, indem man die Karte am Rathaus in den Briefkasten wirft inkl. seiner Bankverbindung.
Erlaubt ist eine Rute. Die Köder dürfen nur tot (ich nehme an auch keine Tauwürmer oder ähnliches lebendes Getier) oder künstlich sein. Ein Schonhaken pro Köder, keine Drillinge. 
Recht strikte Vorgaben aber ich will eh jiggen daher ist das für mich in Ordnung.
Sicherlich gibt es noch viel mehr zu wissen (Wie viele Fische darf ich mitnehmen, Boot ja oder nein etc) aber ich habe die Kollegen nicht lange stören wollen. Soll ja ein entspannter Tag für sie sein ohne dumme Fragen.

Ich hab euch einige Bilder mitgebracht, damit ihr euch einen Eindruck von der Talsperre verschaffen könnt falls ihr sie nicht kennt, weil ihr hinterm Mond oder außerhalb des Schwarzwaldes wohnt 

Einen entspannten Abend wünsch ich euch


----------



## Blogforest (14. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Müssen die Bilder erst freigegeben werden?


----------



## phirania (14. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Schöne Berichte...
Nur leider kann ich die Bilder nicht sehen. |rolleyes


----------



## JottU (14. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Schön geschrieben, läuft doch.:m
Zwecks Bilder, einfach mal da http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313704
reinschauen. Hatte am Anfang auch das Problem, Dank damit nicht mehr.#h


----------



## Blogforest (14. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*



JottU schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben, läuft doch.:m
> Zwecks Bilder, einfach mal da http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313704
> reinschauen. Hatte am Anfang auch das Problem, Dank damit nicht mehr.#h




Danke =)


----------



## Blogforest (15. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Wenn ein Neuangler einen gut aufgebauten und mit hilfreichen Tipps versehenen Online Shop entdeckt, ist es verlockend sich mit allem möglichen Kram einzudecken.

So auch bei mir.

Petri wertes Forum.

Nachdem ich gestern die Linachtalsperre besucht hatte wollte ich heute VIELLEICHT meine Erkundungstour fortsetzen. Der Schluchsee sollte dann einer genaueren Sichtprüfung unterzogen werden. Allerdings wollte ich vorher den DHL Mensch abfangen, der meine Bestellung heute bringen sollte.

Am Mittwoch habe ich mir bei Angel Berger ein kleines Goodie Paket bestellt.

Dabei waren: 
10 cm lange Gummifische mit Schaufelschwanz. 5 Farben, jeweils 4 Stück.
3/0 Jigköpfe in den Gewichten 7g, 14g und 17g. 5 Stück je Packung.
Eine Spenderdose Karabinerwirbel in den Größen 4 bis 16.
Ein Edelholz-Fischtöter (ein Stück Besenstiel tut es zwar auch aber das sieht einfach nicht gut aus^^).
Als Dreingabe vom Shop war noch ein Spinner dabei.

Alles in allem hat der Spaß 30 Euro gekostet. Ich denke das wird auch mein Monatsbudget für Köder und anderes Zeug. Sonderausgaben wie Rute, Rolle usw. werden aber auch akzeptiert.

Als das Zeug also um 10 Uhr geliefert wurde, ich den Karton schon beim in Empfang nehmen zerrissen habe, um schnell alles angucken zu können und natürlich auch an den Gummis riechen musste (Shrimp Aroma) wurde aus dem "Vielleicht an den Schluchsee fahren" ein "Definitiv hinfahren".

Auf Verdacht habe ich meine Angelsachen auf dem Beifahrersitz angeschnallt und meine Frau in den Kofferraum geschmissen und bin losgefahren.

Als wir dort angekommen sind war ich erstmal überrascht, dass der See doch relativ groß ist. Ich dachte er wäre eher eine größere Pfütze im Wald. Wir haben uns in ein Restaurant an einem Strandbad gehockt, einen Kaffee getrunken und besprochen wie der Tag ablaufen sollte. 
Naja, bissl gucken, Informationen sammeln, nach Hause fahren. Nicht länger als 2 Stunden. Blick auf die Uhr. 12:15 Uhr.

Ich wollte auf jeden Fall diese Bootsvermietung Müller an der Staumauer besuchen und da Preise erfragen und vielleicht den ein oder anderen Tipp aufschnappen.
Als wir dort angekommen sind waren meine beiden Fragen: Gibt es hier Tageskarten und, wieso auch immer ich das gefragt habe, verleihen sie heute Boote. Beides wurde bejaht und aus der Erkundungs- wurde eine Angeltour.

Schnell die Sachen aus dem Auto holen, Tageskarte kaufen und Boot mieten und los ging das. Blick auf die Uhr. 12:30 Uhr.

Das Ruderboot, das uns gegeben wurde, wurde voll geladen und ab ging´s auf große Reise. Allerdings gab es auch was zu meckern. Das Wetter. Ich wusste, dass es heute regnerisch wird aber trotzdem packte mich beim Anblick der Seegröße die Lust. Also wollten wir nicht allzu lange draußen bleiben. Nach rumprobieren mit den Jighaken und den Gummifischen waren wir komplett durchnässt und beschlossen ans Ufer zurück zu paddeln. Das Boot festgemacht, meine Frau in der Kneipe da abgeliefert, weil ihr kalt war und alleine losgezogen, um vom Ufer aus noch etwas zu werfen bevor es nach Hause geht. Da war es 13:30 Uhr.

Dabei bin ich 2 weiteren Anglern begegnet, die auf einer Steinpackung standen. Ich frage also höflich ob ich mich dazu gesellen darf. Natürlich durfte ich. Wir warfen wie die Weltmeister und sahen auch Fische springen. Die Stellen wurden natürlich angeworfen aber auf nichts hatten sie Lust. Weder auf meine GuFis noch auf das Blech der anderen beiden. Keine Farbe, keine Änderung der Einholtechnik konnte irgendjemanden hinter dem Ofen hervorlocken. In der Zanderschonzeit sind nur Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken erlaubt also durfte ich auch nicht wobblern, da ich diese nicht umgebaut hab.
Allerdings hatte ich 2 Kontakte. Immerhin. Ein zarter Anfasser und ein knallharter Ruck. Entweder war es ein Fisch oder ein Taucher wollte den Haken aus dem Gesicht kriegen. Zwar konnte ich beides nicht verwandeln aber ich hab gemerkt, dass meine unbeholfene Jiggerei irgendwo doch Fans hat.

Ich hab mich nach einiger Zeit von den anderen Anglern verabschiedet, um die Stelle zu wechseln und schaue beim Gehen auf die Uhr. 16:00 Uhr.

Ach du Sch... Meine Frau ist bestimmt stinksauer. Panisch ging ich schnellen Schrittes zur Kneipe zurück, um sie abzuholen damit wir nach Hause fahren können. Aber von Wut keine Spur. Nach 2 Weinschorlen und 1 Aufwärmschnaps wundert mich das auch nicht.
Nun heißt es erstmal das Mistwetter aussitzen und dann bald einen geplanten Tagestrip in Angriff nehmen.

Anbei noch ein Bild um euch das Wetter zu zeigen und dann heißt es bis bald und Petri Heil!


----------



## Eff (15. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Deine Berichte sind sehr kurzweilig und lesen sich ob deiner Schreibkünste sehr spannend. Ich finde es toll, dass deine Frau dich immer begleitet! Das Glück hat nicht jeder. 

Bitte mehr von deinen Stories, ich freue mich schon jetzt mit dir auf deinen ersten Fisch. Und bloß nicht die Motivation verlieren, der erste Räuber ist am Anfang schwer zu überlisten wenn du weder Gewässerkenntnis noch umfassende Spinn Erfahrung hast.


----------



## Rainer_Luxus (15. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

:m
Deine Berichte lese ich immer zu gerne! 

Vielen Dank dafür und weiterhin ein dickes Petri Heil#:

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Blogforest (15. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Danke euch =)
Ach die Motivation geht bei mir nicht so schnell verloren. Aber ich hoffe natürlich auf ein baldiges Fangfoto. Ein Angelforum ohne Fisch ist doch eher wie ein United Airlines Flug ohne Prügel. Es fehlt der Kick.


----------



## Eff (16. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*



Blogforest schrieb:


> Danke euch =)
> Ach die Motivation geht bei mir nicht so schnell verloren. Aber ich hoffe natürlich auf ein baldiges Fangfoto. Ein Angelforum ohne Fisch ist doch eher wie ein United Airlines Flug ohne Prügel. Es fehlt der Kick.



|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## gambinho (16. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Auch ich wünsch dir bald den ersten Fisch. Bei mir hat's 1Jahr gedauert..


----------



## Blogforest (21. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

So da ich gerade in einem Dilemma stecke, nehme ich mir Zeit ein wenig persönlicher auf eure Antworten einzugehen.
Das Dilemma ist übrigens, dass ich, da meine Frau mit Freundinnen auf Tour ist, jede Menge Freizeit habe. Allerdings sind meine Lieblingskumpane in Overwatch oder Ghost Recon Wildlands nicht online und ich war leider zu benebelt, um vor 18 Uhr daran zu denken, mir Materialen und eine Karte für einen nächtlichen Aal-Ansitz zu besorgen. Nicht dass ich genau wüsste wie das geht aber ich will halt alles mal gemacht haben bevor ich mir ein Urteil bilde. Naja kommt noch.




Eff schrieb:


> Deine Berichte sind sehr kurzweilig und lesen sich ob deiner Schreibkünste sehr spannend. Ich finde es toll, dass deine Frau dich immer begleitet! Das Glück hat nicht jeder.



Danke dir für das Lob an meinem Geschreibsel. Ich schreibe nebenberuflich als freiberuflicher SEO-Texter. Ich liebe Sprachen, vor allem die Deutsche. Allerdings bin ich hier im Forum zu faul, um die Grammatik und die Rechtschreibung genau zu prüfen. Erkennt man ja teilweise an fehlenden Kommata. Aber ich hoffe das kümmert hier keinen.
Ich habe wirklich sehr viel Glück, dass meine Frau mich bei meinen Hobbies nicht nur unterstützt, sondern sich auch selbst dafür begeistern kann. Selbst den Fischereischein will sie zwar nicht machen aber sie mag es mir dabei Gesellschaft zu leisten. Bei Videospielen macht sie das übrigens auch. Nicht spielen, nur zugucken^^



Wegberger schrieb:


> Wobei meine Erkenntnis war -> nicht das Gewässer wartet auf dich sondern du muss dir das Gewässer erarbeiten. Das bedeutet zwar am Anfang Mühsal und Frustation ... aber danach ist es echt megaklasse |wavey:
> 
> Viel Spass noch.



Glaube ich. Jedoch haben wir hier keine allzu große Auswahl an tollen Gewässern. Entweder hat irgendein Verein seine Finger im Spiel oder man benötigt eine Gästekarte. Also muss man Tourist sein. Da man in seiner Heimat gemeinhin relativ selten als Tourist unterwegs ist, gestaltet sich das mit der Touri-Karte schwierig. Oder Camper...Wobei dieses Volk mir eh die Laune vermiest. Nicht nur in Battlefield regen sie mich auf, sondern auch am Riedsee. Tageskarte gibt es nur als Mieter eines Camping- oder Zeltplatzes. Und die Camper haben natürlich, meist ohne Lust am Angeln, alle Plätze am Wasser für sich gepachtet. Wieso? Gibt es dafür einen vernünftigen Grund?



gambinho schrieb:


> Auch ich wünsch dir bald den ersten Fisch. Bei mir hat's 1Jahr gedauert..



1 Jahr??? Ich hab mal einen auf Youtube gesehen, der hat auch im ersten Jahr nix gefangen. Ist das die Regel beim Spinnfischen? Falls ja muss ich doch verängstigt schlucken.

Einen schönen Abend noch =)


----------



## Wegberger (21. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Hallo,



> Glaube ich. Jedoch haben wir hier keine allzu große Auswahl an tollen Gewässern. Entweder hat irgendein Verein seine Finger im Spiel oder man benötigt eine Gästekarte. Also muss man Tourist sein.



ok, dann wäre es bei mir auch schwer geworden. Allerdings wusste ich als Fluss- und Ansitzangler eigentlich sofort, dass der Weg zu meinen Fluss nur über eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft führt. Die monetären Vorteile gegenüber Tageskarten und die Rahmenbedingungen -> Nachtangeln für Vereinsmitglieder erlaubt waren einfach und unabdingbar für mich.

Zum anderen bin ich absolut überzeugt, dass man als Ansitz- aber auch als Spinnangler nur über den Faktor Zeit am Wasser ein Gewässer wirklich erangeln kann und gezielt grundsätzlich Erfolg haben kann (klar kann man immer mal einen Schneidertag einlegen). 

Aus meiner Sicht gilt das für Zielfische und auch Angeltechniken. Beim Spinnfischen wäre das dann konsequente Km machen mit umfangreichen beharken jedes Meter mit der richtigen ggf. wechselnen Techniken und wechselnen Ködern (was mir persönlich das Spinnfischen vermießt). Natürlich können Tips von anderen Anglern dann auch sehr hilfreich sein ... und hier ist dann wieder ein häufigeres "über den Weg laufen" am Wasser nicht die schlechteste Reputation.

Sicher, das ist jetzt meine persönliche Meinung .... und dein Weg, wenn er für dich passt ist natürlich auch völlig legetim ...

Viel Erfolg noch und berichte weiter ...


----------



## Laichzeit (21. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*



Blogforest schrieb:


> 1 Jahr??? Ich hab mal einen auf Youtube gesehen, der hat auch im ersten Jahr nix gefangen. Ist das die Regel beim Spinnfischen? Falls ja muss ich doch verängstigt schlucken.



Das lässt sich so (zum Glück!) nicht verallgemeinern, sondern kommt auf das Gewässer, den Zielfisch und die Methode an.
Ein Jahr Zanderangeln am Schluchsee kann schnell zur Nullnummer werden, beim Barschangeln mit kleinen Gummis oder einem Wurm hat man aber deutlich bessere Karten.


----------



## gambinho (22. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

War etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt, 1Jahr spinnfischen am Rhein, bis zum ersten Fisch, der keine Grundel war.
Bei anderen Angelarten, und vor allem in anderen Gewässern hatte ich meine Erfolge schon viel früher


----------



## Blogforest (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Petri werte Mit-Petri-Jünger #h

Ich war mal wieder auf Erkundungstour. Allerdings nicht ohne Hintergedanken. Am Samstag möchte ich wieder ans Wasser.
Eigentlich wollte ich bis zum Ende der Zanderschonzeit warten. Aber...kennt ihr den Blog Dr. Catch?
Der raubt mir gerade den Schlaf. Man denkt sich, ähnlich wie auf Wikipedia: "Na noch ein Artikel dann geh ich schlafen." Plötzlich ist die Nacht rum, der Wecker schreit und der Schreck fährt einem in die Glieder. Noch eine Nacht rum ohne dem Hirn eine Pause gegönnt zu haben.
Jedenfalls kann gerade ich als Anfänger dort unglaublich viel lernen. Und Theorie ohne Praxis ist wie die heutige Politik ohne peinliche Wahlergebnisse. Es macht einen nicht an.

Also fiel die Entscheidung dieses Wochenende auf Tour zu gehen. Im Vorfeld ist Gefechtsfeldaufklärung angesagt. Und so zog es mich zum Kofenweiher in Hüfingen. Anbei ein paar Bilder davon. Er ist zwar klein aber optisch fein. Aussichtsplattform, 2 Badewiesen, gut betretbare Uferlinie. Alles wunderbar. Außer dass auf der Plattform der Alkoholkonsum verboten ist. An sich nicht schlimm aber was wenn ich dort stehe, am Fischen bin und dabei genüsslich ein Bier schlabbere? Ich schreib euch wenn die Kasperei mir für genau das einen Strafzettel gegeben hat #6

Wo man die Tageskarten bekommt hab ich zwar mal gelesen, dachte aber das sei nicht mehr aktuell. Der entsprechende Thread in einem anderen Forum ist einige Jahre alt. Keine Eifersucht. Ich hab da nur gelesen und mich nicht registriert 
An der Aktualität hat sich aber nix geändert.

Hier nochmal für euch die Adresse des Verkäufers:

Gasthaus Ratsstube
Hauptstraße 11 
78183 Hüfingen
Tel.:0771 61497

Ein Blick auf die Tageskarte hat jedoch gereicht, um mich fertig zu machen. Es ist fast alles erlaubt was Spaß macht aber bis 16.05.2017 ist Spinnfischen tabu :c

Folglich keine gekauft und mich gefrustet ins Auto gehockt. Was mach ich jetzt? Wieder an die Donau? Nö, die stinkt. In Trossingen gibt es den Gaugersee. Schnell die Adresse der Stadtverwaltung rausgesucht, da gibt es die Karten, und Bleifuß Richtung Trossingen. 17:35 Uhr. Um 18 Uhr machen sie zu. Nach einem Stresstest für meinen Turbolader war ich gerade noch pünktlich. Nun gab es in den Vorschriften leider 2 Punkte die nicht ganz klar waren. Die Beamten wussten auch nicht Bescheid. Vielleicht könnt ihr helfen.

Blinkern ist verboten...Ist damit der Köder gemeint oder allgemein das Spinnfischen? Genau heißt der Satz: Blinkern, Drillinge, das System- und Paternosterfischen ist verboten.
Laut meiner Meinung heißt das: Alles was einen Drilling oder mehrere Anbissstellen (3 S oder 2 S?...ich hasse solche Wörter) hat bleibt daheim. Gummi mit Jig ohne Stinger sollte aber erlaubt sein oder?
Anfüttern ist verboten...meinen die das Füttern über ein paar Tage oder auch z.B. feedern?

Jedenfalls hab ich mir eine Tageskarte gekauft für lächerliche 7,50 Euro und warte nun auf Samstag. Vielleicht sieht man sich am Gaugersee :g

Bis dahin wünsche ich einen schönen Donnerstag (Endspurt zum Wochenende!!!1elf)


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

grins - die Mühlen der seltsamen Bedingungen an deutschen Gewässern ;-))))

[youtube1]h1xAlh9BV1k[/youtube1]


----------



## Blogforest (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Ach jetzt....Graaaargh #q

Ich drehe die Bilder in alle Richtungen und trotzdem sind sie auf der Seite. Kommt damit klar! Oder ladet sie runter und dreht sie selber^^

P.S. Thomas das Video hab ich schon gesehen und hab mich weg geschmissen vor Lachen. Wäre dabei fast beim Sondermüll gelandet.


----------



## Locke' (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

@Blogforest

Am Kofenweiher in Hüfingen war ich auch schon, ah die Welt ist Klein....

Locke


----------



## Ndber (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Bei uns in Bayern ist Blinkern nur ein anderes Wort für Spinnfischen!
Auf fast jeder Tageskarte steht sowas wie:
"Blinkern ist von ... bis ... verboten!"

Daher meine Meinung: Blinkern = Spinnfischen allgemein


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*



Blogforest schrieb:


> P.S. Thomas das Video hab ich schon gesehen und hab mich weg geschmissen vor Lachen. Wäre dabei fast beim Sondermüll gelandet.


Das Problem:
Das ist Realität und keine Satire ...

Aber schon unglaublich, wasses alles gibt..

:q:q:q


----------



## Blogforest (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*



Locke' schrieb:


> @Blogforest
> 
> Am Kofenweiher in Hüfingen war ich auch schon, ah die Welt ist Klein....
> 
> Locke



Kommst du hier aus der Gegend?



Ndber schrieb:


> Bei uns in Bayern ist Blinkern nur ein anderes Wort für Spinnfischen!
> Auf fast jeder Tageskarte steht sowas wie:
> "Blinkern ist von ... bis ... verboten!"
> 
> Daher meine Meinung: Blinkern = Spinnfischen allgemein



Auf der Karte steht nicht Blinkern ist von... bis ... verboten, sondern nur Blinkern ist verboten. Kein Schwein kann mir sagen ob nur der Blinker oder 
Spinnfischen an sich. Ich würde es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.


----------



## Wegberger (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Hallo,



> Ich würde es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.


Warum.... nur du kannst verlieren!

Frage bei dem zuständigen Angelverein nach und jut ist. 

Wenn es im ortsüblichen Sprachgebrauch so geschrieben ist - dann würde ich es doch nicht auf diese Konfrontation anlegen #c  Wenn Spinnfischen bis zum Stichtag tabu oder komplett ausgeschlossen ist.... dann schnapp dir die Köderfischrute.

Das Palaver würde ich mir persönlich echt ersparen.


----------



## feederbrassen (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Würde da kein Risiko eingehen wollen ohne vorher anzufragen.
Für mein Verständnis: Blinkern = Spinnfischen.
Auf Palaver am Wasser hab ich überhaupt keine Lust.


----------



## Blogforest (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Leute zum Verständnis: Der zuständige "Verein" ist die Stadt Trossingen. Und eben da konnte mir keiner auf die Fragen antworten.


----------



## Blogforest (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Ups. Doppelt gemoppelt


----------



## Laichzeit (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*



Ndber schrieb:


> Bei uns in Bayern ist Blinkern nur ein anderes Wort für Spinnfischen!
> Daher meine Meinung: Blinkern = Spinnfischen allgemein



Hier in Baden-Württemberg liest man das auch ab und zu. Ich würde es auch als Spinnfisch-Verbot interpretieren.

@Blogforest
Wenn du mit der Spinne losziehen willst, gäbe es noch das Tübinger Stadtwasser, so grob in der Region.


----------



## Rannebert (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Ich befürchte auch, dass sich das im Sprachgebrauch der eher älteren Generation weit verbreitete Blinkern als komplettes Spinnfischen herausstellen wird, so wie es von selbigen in dem Zusammenhang auch benutzt wird.
Und wenn bei der Stadt niemand so recht Bescheid weiss oder gewusst hat, dann wurde das irgendwann so festgeschrieben, evtl. auch schon vor Jahren und Jahrzehnten.


----------



## Blogforest (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Tübingen ist ne gute Idee. Kannst du mir da ein Gewässer sagen? Abgesehen von Neckar. Und selbst wenn Neckar: Kann man in deinem Bereich gut auf Räuber geiern?

Nochmal zum Gaugersee: Die Dame (7 von 10 Punkte auf der Nice-Skala) hatte keine Ahnung. Also fragte sie einen Kollegen, der da da regelmäßig angelt. Nicht mal der konnte mir sagen ob nur der Köder oder die Angelart.
Außerdem, nur mal zum Nachdenken. Wenn ich blinker dann kurbel ich die ganze Zeit. Wenn ich jigge lege ich Pausen ein....Versteht ihr mein Dilemma?^^

Es ist nicht eindeutig. Und KöFi wäre cool, wenn es nicht verboten wäre.
Was soll ich machen? Mais an den Haken und warten?
Ich wünschte mir echt ich hätte Jura studiert^^


----------



## JottU (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Mal kurz überlegt. Warum sollte nur das angeln mit Blinker verboten sein? |kopfkrat
Ahja :m, bestimmt wegen zuviel Metall was durchs Wasser gezogen wird. Deshalb auch Verbot von Drillingen. Eine grüne Regelung halt. #d


----------



## Wegberger (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Hallo,



dann ruf der Leute von Ordnungsamt auf der Stadt an, die sollte wenn die Kontrolettis sein und die werden dir dann hoffentlich sagen .... wie Blinkern ausgelegt wird.


Wieso ist toter KöFi verboten ?


----------



## Blogforest (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Ich weiß nicht wieso der tote KöFi verboten ist. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wieso der Blinker verboten ist. Weil er ab Werk mit Drilling kommt. Und das ist verboten. Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken. Also Schonhaken. Mir konnte niemand beantworten wie es aussieht mit Gummi mit Schonhaken. Ich glaube ich muss mich auf das große Gequake einstellen, denn was soll ich sonst machen? Ich darf nicht mit dem Gummi, kein Futter ins Wasser schmeißen, keine Autofahrer aus 
Tuttlingen schlachten und reinhängen. 

Glücklicherweise bin ich Optimist und sage: 7,50 Euro für die Erfahrung. Dafür räume ich ab dem 16.05 den Kofenweiher leer!!


----------



## Laichzeit (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Am Tübinger Neckar war ich bis jetzt nur Forellen angeln, was keine allzu große Herausforderung ist.
Es gibt ne Menge dummer Besatzrefos und dazwischen ein paar schöne Bachforellen.

Mein Highlight vom letztem Jahr war ein Bachsaibling? von geschätzt 50cm Länge, der sich leider vor dem Kescher vom Haken lösen konnte.


----------



## Locke' (27. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

@Blogforest

Nein ich wohne da nicht.... komme aus dem Norden.
Aber ich kenn mich da aus bin öfters im Jahr da unten.
In Hüfingen fließt noch die Breg, Da gibt es auch schöne Hechte, Barsche und Aale drinn, schade das mann da nur vom Verein aus Angeln darf.
Daneben ist ja Donaueschingen und weiter Villingen-Schweningen 
Da gibts schon paar Ecken die mann befischen kann.

Mfg


----------



## Schnürlwascher (28. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Toller Thread und schöne Geschichten. Vor allem auch gut geschrieben. Danke dafür!#6

Allerdings kannst Du Dir leider sicher sein, dass 
Blinkern = Spinnfischen bedeutet und somit auch Dein Gummifisch verboten ist. Das ist einfach eine "alte" bzw. umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung.

Ich würde es nicht drauf ankommen lassen. Denn das gibt bei einer Kontrolle sicherlich Ärger.


----------



## Ndber (28. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*



Schnürlwascher schrieb:


> Allerdings kannst Du Dir leider sicher sein, dass
> Blinkern = Spinnfischen bedeutet und somit auch Dein Gummifisch verboten ist. Das ist einfach eine "alte" bzw. umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung.



Genau so ist das, da bin auch ich mir 100% sicher.
Wenn Du mit der Spinne losziehen willst ist das Deine Sache, aber sage nicht wir hätten Dich nicht gewarnt wenns ärger gibt!


----------



## Blogforest (29. April 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Petri wertes Forum.

Vorab: Ich habe eure Warnungen natürlich nicht in den Wind geschlagen. Ich ging heute nicht auf Raubfisch- sondern auf Weißfischpirsch. Wer meine Beiträge seit dem Beginn liest weiß, dass dies ein böhmisches Dorf für mich ist. Zwar habe ich als Jugendlicher viele Rotfedern und Co. gefangen. Allerdings sah mein "Tackle" damals so aus: Monoschnur in Größe ?? ---> Haken in Größe ?? --> Klemmbleie in Gewicht ??

Ohne Rute, Rolle oder sonst irgendwas, das aussah als hätte ich Ahnung. Und trotzdem fing ich. Ich war jedoch nur an Kleinstgewässern (Weinbergberegnungsbecken etc.) daher denke ich, dass dort das Fangen nicht schwer ist.

Doch genug der Vergangenheit. Heute ging es zum Gaugersee in Trossingen. Vorab einen Einkauf tätigen damit ich mir, vom Material her, keine Vorwürfe machen kann.

Gekauft habe ich: 
fertige Vorfächer für Weißfische mit Haken in der Größe 14
eine 4 Gramm Durchlaufpose (heißt die so? Da war ein Wirbel mit Öse am unteren Ende)
Posenstopper in 3 verschiedenen Ausmaßen
2 Dosen Maden
2 Dosen Mais (allerdings ausm Edeka und kein Angelmais mit der Geschmacksrichtung Pheromone einer schwangeren Kambodschanerin)

Alles in die Karre gepackt und ab zum Gaugersee. Meine Frau war wieder dabei. Allerdings mit ihrem Auto, denn sie wollte nicht den ganzen Tag dort bleiben.

Am Wasser hab ich mir einen Platz gesucht, an dem ich die Picknickdecke ausbreiten kann und dann ging es zum Aufbau der Fangvorrichtung.
Als Spinnfischer hatte ich natürlich meine Stammausrüstung dabei plus die neu erbeuteten Gegenstände. 

Spinnrute 7-28 Gramm
Stationärrolle 1500
Schnur 0.18 mm
Posenstopper auf die Hauptschnur
Pose auf die Hauptschnur
Erneut ein Posenstopper auf die Hauptschnur
Karabinerwirbel in der Größe 14
Vorfach mit 14er Haken
Bebleiung auf das Vorfach, relativ nahe am Haken
1 Maiskorn und 1 Made bzw. 2 Maden ohne Mais als Köder

Schreibt bitte mal eure Meinung dazu. Bedenkt allerdings, dass Rute, Rolle und Schnur zu meiner Spinnausrüstung gehören. Wollte nicht wegen einem Tag extra Rute, Rolle und Schnur für Weißfisch kaufen.

So ging das los. Die Pose richtig auszubleien ist meiner Meinung nach eine Wissenschaft für sich. Nach 30 Minuten hatte ich es endlich geschafft und nur noch die Antenne war zu sehen. Alles ins Wasser gefeuert und um die Pose herum einen kleinen Futterplatz angelegt. Da Anfüttern an sich nicht erlaubt ist, nutzte ich keine Futtermischung, sondern Mais. Schnell eine Dose davon ins Wasser zu schmeißen ist unauffälliger als eine Futtermischung erst anzurühren und dann ballenweise ins Wasser zu brettern.
Apropos Futter: Ich habe festgestellt, dass beim Futter ein Preisvergleich lohnt. Im Einzelhandel habe ich 1kg Rotaugenfutter für 6,99 Euro gesehen.
In meinem Lieblings-Onlineshop von Angel Berger gab es das Kilo für 1,89 Euro.
Wieso dieser Unterschied?

Das Warten begann. Den ganzen Tag auf meinem Ar... zu hocken ist zwar nicht mein Ding aber die Pose zu beobachten und auf ein Anzeichen von Aktivität zu warten ist Spannung pur. Allerdings dauerte es eine Stunde bis die Pose das erste Mal zum Leben erwachte. Sie zog plötzlich nach rechts. Der Anhieb allerdings ging ins Leere. Mist.
Das sollte auch für eine lange Zeit der einzige Kontakt bleiben. Als es Abend wurde verabschiedete sich meine Frau und ich selbst fuhr zu einer Tankstelle, um mir Nahrungsmittel zu kaufen. 2 Fleischkäsbrötchen (die Fleischkässcheiben waren 2 cm dick!!) und ein paar Bier zum Runterspülen.
Zurück am See habe ich mir einen neuen Platz gesucht, der noch von der Sonne bestrahlt wurde. Immerhin war es bereits 19 Uhr. 
Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite wurde von einigen Jugendlichen irgendwas gefeiert. Geburtstag, Abi, Knastentlassung. War mir letzten Endes egal, weil sie echt geile Musik gespielt hatten. Mein Handy gab beim Radio hören irgendwann den Geist auf, also kamen diese Bratzen zur rechten Zeit. Dort gibt es eine Hütte, die man mieten kann für ein paar Eier pro Abend.
Während ich also meinen neuen Platz vorbereite, die Pose auswerfe und mir ein LKW (Leberkäswecken) einverleibe sehe ich plötzlich Aktion. Die Zander (Hechte soll es dort nicht geben) tun es mir gleich und pfeifen sich das Abendessen rein. Ich habe einige Beutezüge gesehen und eine Träne entfloh meinem Auge. Jetzt mit Gummi und Jig....:c
Beides hatte ich nicht dabei also blieb mir nix anderes übrig als meine Schätzchen dabei zu beobachten wie sie das Leben und andere Fische genießen.
Jedoch hatte das Gewässer noch einiges mit mir vor.
Während ich also Bier trinkend und rauchend meine Pose beobachte, fällt mir plötzlich ein, dass ich das Datum auf dem Erlaubnisschein noch nicht eingetragen habe. Erledigt, ich schaue hoch und meine Pose tanzt wie verrückt. Meine Griffel gehen zur Rute und dann...Ruhe an der Pose. WTF? Ich kurbele vorsichtig, um Kontakt aufzunehmen doch nix passiert. Ich hol den ganzen Wulst raus und betrachte die Maden. Immer noch zappelnd hängen sie am Haken. Erneut ausgeworfen und warten.
Ich lasse meine Blicke über den See schweifen und habe nur einen Gedanken im Kopf "Schönheit entsteht von selbst". Ist euch das schon mal aufgefallen, dass ein See in der Dämmerung am schönsten ist? Ich weiß nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll aber es ist halt so.
Meine Zander haben immer noch Spaß an ihrer Beute und meine Pose zieht plötzlich ab. Ich nehme Kontakt auf....nix. Verdammt!!!
2 Angler einige Meter weiter haben mehr Glück. Sie verhaften, wie ich später erfuhr, einen 2 Kilo Karpfen. Grundmontage. Allerdings war das der erste Fisch für sie. Und sie fischten schon seit Sonnenaufgang. Ich begann erst um 16 Uhr.
Aber aufgeben ist für Franzosen.

Ich mach weiter. Mir egal. Auch wenn ich auf der Picknickdecke festfriere. Bei 12 Grad unwahrscheinlich aber meine Finger freuten sich, dass ich bisher nix abgerissen habe und neue Knoten anfertigen müsste.
Und es kam wie ich es nicht für möglich gehalten habe. Immer wieder tanzt die Pose, zieht ab oder geht unter. Auch beim noch so vorsichtigen Kontakt aufnehmen spüre ich keinerlei Widerstand.
So beende ich den Text und den Tag und hoffe nun auf Tipps wie ich meine Montage (weiter oben) verbessern kann für den unwahrscheilichen Fall eines weiteren Ansitzes ohne Feederausrüstung.

Sorry für das fischlose Geschreibsel aber ich hoffe ihr habt Verständnis dafür, dass ich mir das alles selbst erarbeiten muss. Ich kenne halt keinen Angler. Bin quasi das Einhorn in meinem Freundeskreis. Bilder gibt es trotzdem (ohne Fisch)

P.S. Wo ist denn die Isarfischerin? Die hat bestimmt einen ganz fiesen Dialekt^^


----------



## Darket (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Das erste was mir auffällt ist, dass es bei einer Durchlaufpose nicht wirklich einen Stopper zwischen Karabiner und Pose braucht. Außer vielleicht direkt vor dem Knoten, als Schutz bzw. damit die Pose nicht auf den Knoten rutscht.

Dann ist die Frage wie tief das ganze eingestellt war. Ich bin in Bezug aufs Posenangeln auch ziemlicher Anfänger (aber mit Ambition), aber da ich auch recht viel mit der Feeder fische, Kann ich sagen, dass es (erst recht um diese Jahreszeit) nie völlig verkehrt ist, wenn der Köder auf Grund liegt. Karpfen,Schleien, Rotaugen und Brassen fressen meist genau da. Die Montage einfach auf gut Glück ins Mittelwasser zu hängen ist meist wenig erfolgversprechend. Da Du ja auch mit Mais (eine Dose ist zu viel, jedenfalls auf ein mal und im Frühjahr!) angefüttert hast, der zum Grund sinkt und naturgemäß keine Wolke bildet, Hast Du ggf. Dann ne Menge Fische, die unterhalb deines Köders lustig Mais naschen und an Deiner Pose zuckt es allenfalls mal, weil ein Fisch in die Schnur schwimmt, Ohne Deinen Köder zu bemerken. Google mal die Liftmontage zu dem Thema.

Übrigens, wenn Du nicht anfüttern darfst, ist Mais einwerfen dann erlaubt? Ich kann es mir fast nicht vorstellen, aber es gibt sehr absonderliche Regeln... Wenn Du anderswo dürftest, Wäre übrigens angeln mit Feederkorb auch ne Alternative. Ein Kumpel von mir hat das auch mit ner Spinnrute angefangen. Müsstest halt die Bissanzeige anders gestalten (am besten mit nem kleinen Einhänger in der Schnur. Dann im Stillwasser vielleicht mit 20g Korb, den deine Rute auch gut mitmachen dürfte. Ich fand es sehr viel leichter mit Feeder einzusteigen, man kann eigentlich wenig falsch machen und es stellen sich recht schnell erste Erfolge ein. Und Du bräuchtest im Grunde nur ein paar leichte Kõrbe, die zusammen für um die 5 Euro zu haben sein dürften.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*



> Das erste was mir auffällt ist, dass es bei einer Durchlaufpose nicht  wirklich einen Stopper zwischen Karabiner und Pose braucht. Außer  vielleicht direkt vor dem Knoten, als Schutz bzw. damit die Pose nicht  auf den Knoten rutscht.


Doch, bei wagglermäßig = nur unten montierten Laufposen mit langen Antennen macht ein zweiter Stopper unter der Pose großen Sinn

--> den unteren Stopper so positionieren, dass der Abstand zwischen dem Laufposenöhr am Fuß und der Hauptbebleiung ein Stück größer ist als die Antennenlänge.

Dies wirkt Wurf-Gewurstel bzw. Antennen-Einwickel gut entgegen - ermöglicht daher auch kräftigere Würfe mit langen Antennen.

Sollte die Hauptbebleiung ein Durchlaufblei (Tropfen, Kugel etc.) über dem Wirbel sein, empfiehlt sich ohnehin zusätzlich eine kleine Gummiperle als Knotenschutz.

Sitzen stattdessen Schrote über dem Wirbel, verhindert der untere Stopper zusätzlich, dass die beim Ausholen bzw. Werfen nach unten "drängende" Laufpose die Schrote verschiebt oder abschlägt

--> insbesondere wichtig, falls schwere vorbebleite (Distanz- bzw. Tiefwasser-) Waggler verwendet werden und dabei zusätzlich auch Schrote oberhalb des Wirbels angebracht sein sollten.

Ich hab hier z. B. den riesigen Exner Horizon Waggler, der sich in der größten Version mit bis zu 45 g vorbeschweren lässt (der trägt 50 g --> max. 45 g Scheiben plus 5 g "extern").

--> dieses fette schwere Ding bombt, wenn als Laufpose montiert, sämtliche Schrote über dem Wirbel unweigerlich in den Orkus, sofern es nicht darüber solide gestoppt wird.

Dasselbe gilt z. B. auch für die größte Drennan Distance Combo Missile, obwohl es die vergleichsweise "nur" auf max. 8 g bringt - feine Schrote macht auch dieses Ding, falls nicht drüber gestoppt, einfach platt, wenn man es "laufend" montiert und dann ordentlich rausballert.

Und ordentliches Rausballern ist genau der Job von solchen Distanz-Wagglern (worauf bei den beiden Beispielen ja schon das "Horizon" bzw. "Distance" im Namen hindeutet)

--> die sind für maximale Reichweite gedacht.


----------



## Darket (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Wieder was gelernt, danke Hirsch. Wobei ich meist in sehr flachem Wasser und wenig Abstand vom Ufer mit der Pose Fische, insofern für mich nicht ganz so relevant, aber dennoch immer gut zu wissen.


----------



## bombe20 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

zur bebleiung: mein vater brachte mir als kind bei, die bebleiung in mehrere schrote aufzuteilen und von leicht zu schwer richtung haken über das vorfach zu verteilen. das streckt die montage im wurf und sorgt für weniger tüddel. für den fall, das du doch mal etwas weiter werfen möchtest...


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Klar, fürs Weitprügeln kann das durchaus mal angebracht sein. Als allgemeingültig würde ich das aber nicht betrachten. 

Denn:

Kommt halt auch ganz drauf an, wie man in der jeweiligen Situation angeln möchte bzw. muss.

Beispielsweise bei einer Liftmontage kommt es nicht sonderlich gut, das schwerste Blei bzw. Schrot ganz unten zu montieren - da sollte das schwerste Blei bzw. Schrot ganz nach oben, das aufliegende Ankerschrot dann am besten so leicht wie möglich wählen.

Dasselbe gilt z. B. auch, wenn man die Drop-Geschwindigkeit über die Bebleiung steuern will, um ggf. Fische schon beim (möglichst langsamen) Absinken im Mittelwasser "abzufangen"

--> wenn das schwerste Schrot da ganz unten ist, kann es sein, dass die Montage zu schnell absinkt.

Muss man halt immer im Einzelfall ausprobieren, welche Bleiverteilung für welchen Zweck gerade am besten kommt.


----------



## bombe20 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Als allgemeingültig würde ich das aber nicht betrachten.


das war auch nicht mein anspruch. ich selbst hab seit jahren nicht mehr mir pose geangelt und wollte einen hilfreichen tipp da lassen, weil die ausbleiung explizit angesprochen wurde. die funktion einer liftmontage bspw. kenne ich auch nur aus der theorie.


----------



## Wegberger (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Hallo,

ich denke, dass hier viele Tips richtig sind... aber ich glaube persönlich das diese Probleme erstmal die Kleinsten sind.

Blogforest muss einfach sich zum Erfolg durchhangel (-angel) und selber seine Erfahrungen machen. Ich erinnere mich noch gerne an den "Biberpelz-Thread" zum Spinnangeln :vik: ---> vor zwei Jahren völlig verzeifelt und heute ein "Tier" mit der Spinnrute.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

@ bombe:

Wollte keinesfalls "miesmachend" rüberkommen  #h

Ich angle halt schon immer auch liebend gerne mit Posen aller Art (auf Fried- wie Raubfisch) und wollte die Sache daher sozusagen etwas ergänzen

--> Deine Montage ist definitiv nicht falsch, sondern eine funzende Anwendung für heftige bzw. weite Würfe.

Hat wie jede andere beliebige Montage ihre individuellen Vor- und Nachteile.

Posenangeln rockt voll, finde ich genauso spannend und abwechslungsreich wie Spinnfischen. 

Zwangsläufiges Ergebnis: Auch mit Schwimmern kann man sich halb zu Tode sammeln


----------



## bombe20 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*



> =PirschHirsch;4663284]@ bombe:
> 
> Wollte keinesfalls "miesmachend" rüberkommen  #h/QUOTE]
> bist du nicht. nie und nimmer. ich schätze deine beiträge und die vieler anderer boardmitglieder.


----------



## Blogforest (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Petri meine Damen und Herren.

Wollen wir nicht am Wochenende angeln gehen? 

Diese Frage habe ich meiner Angetrauten gestellt und ihre Antwort war:

Natürlich....bist du gestört?
Warm, bedeckt, Gewitterwahrscheinlichkeit. Naja. Für mich ideal. Entweder fang ich den Zander oder ein Blitz versengt mir den Ar...
So oder so krieg ich was gegrilltes.

Möchtet ihr mich am Samstag (3.6) begleiten? Falls physisch: Wir treffen uns am Kofenweiher in Hüfingen um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz Lindenstraße. Als Leser: Wir schreiben uns am Sonntag =)

P.S.: Ist mein zweiter Ausflug dorthin mit der Angel. Der erste war langweilig, daher kein Text. Nun aber mit wasserdichten Tipps wo, was, wann. 

Drückt mir die Daumen. Ich habe ein gutes Gefühl.

Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich schonmal =)


----------



## Blogforest (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Pfingsten. Wir haben ein verlängertes Wochenende und die wenigsten wissen warum. Da gibt es jedoch Unterschiede in den Glaubensrichtungen also lassen wir das.

Für mich ist nur eines wichtig: Ich hab frei und kann angeln!

So auch heute. Zwar war ich nicht um 11 Uhr am Kofenweiher, wie angekündigt, sondern erst gegen 17 Uhr. Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem.
Doch warum erst um 17 Uhr?

Wie geplant war ich um 10 Uhr wach, damit ich um 11 am Kofenweiher loslegen kann. Vorher noch 2 Flaschen Bodensee-Schnaps aufm Wochenmarkt kaufen. Nicht für mich, sondern für meinen Schwiegervater, der am Montag Geburtstag hat. Als Geschenk und als Danke weil er uns, ebenfalls am Montag, in ein feines Restaurant einlädt. Mit meiner Frau über den Markt flanierend betrachte ich kurz den Himmel und verkünde: "Gleich geht´s ab". Keine 30 Sekunden später stehen wir im Platzregen. Wir sind zu meinem Auto gerannt als wären unsere Chefs hinter uns her mit der Frage nach Überstunden.

So fiel das Angeln buchstäblich ins Wasser. Vorerst.
Zuhause angekommen gabs erstmal Mittagessen (http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/4227...t-serbischer-Sosse-und-Kaese-ueberbacken.html) und ein Mittagsschläfchen.

Um 14 Uhr weckte mich mein schweißgebadeter Körper und hoffnungsvoll blickte ich aus dem Fenster.
YES!!
Sonnenschein trotz Wolkendecke.
Meine Idee war also bis 16 Uhr abzuwarten. Sollte sich das Wetter nicht ändern stehe ich um 17 Uhr in Hüfingen in der Ratsstube und hol mir eine Karte für den Kofenweiher. Die Wettergötter erhörten mich und so packte ich Angelsachen, Bier, Frau und meine Hoffnung ins Auto. Vorab: Das Wetter blieb stabil.

Als wir endlich am Weiher ankamen war ich guter Dinge. Keine hohen Temperaturen, das Wasser war eingetrübt, Weißfische waren gelegentlich zu sehen. Da kann der erste Räuber ja nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.

Begonnen habe ich mit einem 7 Gramm Jigkopf (3/0) und einem Gummi in der Farbe Green Flash (10 cm).
Aufgrund gelegentlichen Windes habe ich nach gefühlten 50 Würfen den Kopf gewechselt. Ein 14 Gramm Kopf, ebenfalls 3/0, gleicher Gummi. Die Wurfdistanz passte, jedoch sank er zu schnell zu Boden. Der Kofenweiher ist wie tief? 6 Meter oder so? Also wieder zurück zum 7 Gramm Kopf aber diesmal mit einem anderen Gummi. Die Farbe nennt sich Dark Devil (10 cm) und so klopfte ich mein Gebiet ab.

Ich habe vorher für mich festgelegt, dass ich keine Strecke mache sondern stur den Tipps der anderen Angler folge und einen bestimmten Bereich so lange befische bis die Fische mich wegen Ruhestörung anzeigen.

Ich werfe wie ein bekloppter, merke mal hier, mal da Widerstand aber nichts erwies sich als Fisch.
Meine Laune geht nach einer Stunde merklich in den Keller. Meine Frau versucht mich mit Bier aufzumuntern. Ich schreie mich innerlich an: Du Spast! Kann es so schwer sein einen Fisch zu fangen? Du würdest nicht mal einen Schlittenhügel in Sibirien finden!!

Genervt und wütend werfe ich aus, um diesen Wurf zum Letzten des Tages zu machen. Ich jigge wie gewohnt mit der Rolle und merke einen Anfasser, schlage an und der Anhieb sitzt wie eine 1!

Meine Damen und Herren schnallen Sie sich an. Blogforest hat an seinem Haken einen Fisch!!

Ich pumpe und kurbele und merke knallharte Stöße in der Rute. Freudig erregt rufe ich "Fisch!" und meine Frau macht den Kescher parat. Ein paar Meter vor meinen Füßen kommt mein Fang an die Oberfläche.

Spannungspause: Ich angele mit einer Spinnrute, entspr. Rolle, 0.18er Schnur, 7,4 kg Fluo, Stahlvorfach (keine Ahnung welches, war in einem Set dabei), 7 Gramm Jigkopf und 10 cm Gummifisch mit der Technik "Faulenzen".

Spannungspause vorbei: Ein Karpfen stieg ein! Auf einen verdammten Gummifisch 

Anbei Bilder des hübschen Karpfen und eins von mir wie ich mich freue^^

Da er nicht mein Zielfisch war und ich Karpfen als Nahrung verabscheue, durfte der kleine (35 cm, etwa 2kg) natürlich wieder schwimmen.

Wertes Anglerboard ich habe es endlich geschafft, meinen ersten, legalen Fisch zu fangen.

Danach ging leider nix mehr und wir sind recht früh nach Hause gegangen weil der Himmel immer dunkler wurde. Aber mir war das Wurscht. Endlich ein Fisch für mich, meine Frau, euch!

P.S.: Sollte jemand auf Alle Angeln unterwegs sein, ich nenne mich dort Derill.
P.P.S: Sollten die Bilder auf der Seite liegen oder so ein Quatsch ist das nicht meine Schuld^^

Ich wünsche Petri Heil und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Blogforest (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Der Tradition der Karpfenangler folgend wurde er natürlich getauft. Ich überließ meiner Frau die Namensauswahl.
Daher schwimmt im Kofenweiher nun ein Fisch mit dem vollständigen Namen: Kasimir Karpfen^^


----------



## phirania (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Wieder mal schön geschrieben.  :m
Ein tolles Erlebnis und Petri zum ersten Fisch.#6


----------



## gambinho (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Sauber, Petri


----------



## Blogforest (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Dankeschön. Wurde aber auch Zeit was? 

Bald ist wieder ein langes Wochenende und die Räuber im Kofenweiher hatten jetzt genug zu lachen. Nun bin ich dran^^


----------



## Casso (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Danke für den tollen Text und das teilhaben lassen. Und natürlich auch Petri zu deinem ersten Fisch. Hast du ihn denn auch im Raubfisch-Thread gepostet? 

Dann kann es jetzt ja richtig losgehen! Daumen sind gedrückt mein Guter!


----------



## Eff (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Glückwunsch zu deinem ersten gejiggten Schuppenträger :m auch wenn es nicht der Zielfisch war ^^ 

Ab jetzt kanns ja losgehen, der Bann ist gebrochen! 

Hast du einmal darüber nachgedacht, deine Angelausflüge neben dem Anglerboard im Internet in Blog-Form zur Verfügung zu stellen? Ich habe es im Thread hier schonmal erwähnt, aber deine Schreibweise ist für den Leser so spannend und fesselnd, man will einfach immer mehr lesen! Da merkt man sofort, dass du professionell schreibst. 

Ich persönlich fände es total klasse, einen Angel 'Neuling' in einer regelmäßigen Angelkolummne aktiv verfolgen zu können, sowas fehlt in den Angelzeitschriften. Alles was man liest oder auf youtube sieht, sind selbsternannte "Profis", die vor ihren Wasser-Kreuzzügen erstmal die Namen, Herstellerangaben, Größe und Gewicht ihrer Spinner-, Crank-, Stick- und Spinnercrankstickbaits auswendig gelernt haben. Der Blick für das Wesentliche (Natur+Fisch) fehlt, was man bei dir aber mit sprudelnder Passion wiederfindet.


----------



## Blogforest (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Hallo Eff, es tut mir unendlich leid, dass ich jetzt erst antworte. Ich hatte so viel zu tun =( 
Um auf deine Frage einzugehen: Ich dachte tatsächlich über einen Blog nach, vielleicht sogar ein Youtube Kanal, der ungeschminkt das zeigt, was ich als Anfänger so erlebe. Der Grund warum ich es bisher nicht gemacht habe: Ich bin der Meinung, dass kein Schwein sowas sehen will. Wie du schon geschrieben hast, haben die großen Youtuber Semi-Profi Erfahrung. Ich bin 31 Jahre alt und hab 0 Erfahrung. 
Allerdings ist das Thema Blog noch nicht ganz vom Tisch.
Um ehrlich zu sein schau ich mir tolle Kameras auf ebay an und biete hin und wieder mit. Denn wenn ich so etwas starte, dann mit heißem Equipment und der Hoffnung, dass du mein erster Follower bist =)


----------



## Tobsen86 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Hallo Blogforrest,
ich kann natürlich nur für mich sprechen, aber ich sehe mir bei Youtube viel lieber Videos an, die eine Lernkurve beinhalten und in denen ich den Protagonisten Schritt für Schritt begleiten kann.
Videos von sog. Profi-Anglern, die auf jeder Tour etliche Rekordfische so ganz nebenbei und mit den ständig gleichen Phrasen aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann ich wenig abgewinnen.
Nicht zuletzt, weil ich mich mit diesen Anglern einfach nicht identifizieren kann. 
Auch geben meine Gewässer vor Ort solche Fänge einfach nicht her und ich bin zudem nicht in der Position jede Woche an einem anderen "Top"-Gewässer Europas zu stehen und die "dicken Muttis" ins Boot zu pumpen.
Solche Videos sind ja mal ganz nett, aber für mich ist angeln einfach mehr als das reine fangen und schrauben am PB.
Die meisten Tage sind Schneidertage und der Lernprozess hört niemals auf. Auch das Abschalten des Alltags und das agieren innerhalb der mehr oder minder freien Natur ist für mich ein wesentlicher Bestandteil des Angelns. Genau das darf ein Video oder eine Videoreihe für mich auch gern transportieren, denn damit kann ich mich deutlich besser identifizieren.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich mit meiner Sichtweise auch nicht allein dastehe. Falls du dich also doch noch zum Filmen hinreißen lassen solltest, hättest du mein Abo sicher! #6


----------



## Blogforest (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Petri wertes Forum.

Gestern war ich mal wieder am Wasser, genauer gesagt am Kofenweiher, um mir weiter das Gewässer zu erarbeiten.

Die Woche vorher habe ich einen Einkauf bei Angel Berger getätigt:

1 Vorfachtasche
1 große, leere Zubehör-Box
1 grobes Sortiment Schrotbleie
5 Jighaken 3/0 in 7 Gramm um Verluste auszugleichen
1 Stahlvorfachsortiment mit Tasche
1 Teleskoprutenhalter
1 kg Futter Rotaugen Mix
1 kg Futterzusatz Pfefferkuchenmehl
5 Spinner (5g und 7g) in einer Box

Alles zusammen knapp 30 Euro. Das Zeug wurde 2 Tage später geliefert und so reifte mein Plan angeln zu gehen. Ich wollte morgens anfangen mit der Pose auf Rotfedern und Co. zu angeln und ab 10 Uhr zum Spinnfischen übergehen.

Und tatsächlich: entgegen meiner Gewohnheit am Wochenende zu schlafen bis zum Verschimmeln stand ich um 5:00 Uhr auf!
Ich recherchierte schnell im Internet, ob die Hölle zugefroren ist oder die Wild Wings deutscher Eishockey Meister werden wollen.
Nichts dergleichen. Motiviert und einigermaßen stolz schnappe ich mein Zeug, was ich am Vortag gepackt hatte, gebe meiner schlafenden Frau einen Abschiedskuss und rase los nach Hüfingen. Vorher wollte ich in Donaueschingen einen Stopp einlegen, um mir an der Tankstelle einen Einweggrill, Würstchen, ein paar Brötchen und Bier für den Mittag zu besorgen.
Da wir aber in Ba-Wü von unserer Landesregierung bevormundet werden und es noch vor 6 Uhr war, durfte ich natürlich kein Bier kaufen.
Nach dem Stopp überlegte ich in die Politik zu gehen. Nicht um irgendwas zu regieren, sondern um jeden Bullshit Gesetzesentwurf öffentlich an den Pranger zu stellen.

Naja was soll´s. Geh angeln und entspann dich. So kam ich am Gewässer an und suchte mir einen freien Angelplatz. Ich hatte die Qual der Wahl, da ich endlich mal der erste vor Ort war :k

Ich baue also auf, misch das Futter zusammen. Mein Spezial-Ultra-Geheim-Mix 3000. Jetzt mitschreiben denn ich verrate ihn nur einmal:

Futtermischung, Futterzusatz, Mais, Maden |supergri

Ballenweise ins Wasser gepfeffert und an einem 16er Haken 4 Maden aufgezogen. Die Fische sollen denken: Hmm Maden am Boden einzeln aufsammeln ist anstrengend...Was ist das? Woah 4 Maden zusammen?? Jackpot!

Meine Posenmontage hat sich seit dem Gaugersee auch verbessert.

Posenstopper auf die Hauptschnur, Perle hinterher, dann die 4 Gramm Laufpose, Bebleiung auf die Hauptschnur und kurz vor dem Haken ein kleines Schrot. Dank dem Blog Dr. Catch weiß ich, dass dieses Schrot irgendwie als Signalgeber fungiert, weil manche Fische wohl einen Kopfstand machen beim Futter aufnehmen.

Kurz nach dem Füttern sehe ich eine bewegte Wasseroberfläche und schon geht die Pose unter. Ich setze den leichten Anhieb und schon zuckte es in meiner Rutenspitze. Ich kurbele ran und lande.....einen Fisch! |stolz:
Eine 14 cm Rotfeder ging mir auf den Leim. Da die am Kofenweiher kein Schonmaß haben, hab ich ihn über die Wupper geschickt, den Haken gelöst und neu beködert und wieder ab ins Wasser.
Keine 5 Minuten später geht die Pose wieder unter. Hier ist ja was los. Und wieder leichter Anhieb, die Rute zuckt, der Fisch ist gelandet. Diesmal ein 15 cm Hasel. Da ich noch nie einen gesehen habe und der Haken gut zu lösen war, durfte er wieder schwimmen. Die Art ist zwar nicht gefährdet, aber einen Fisch, den ich noch nie gesehen habe, lege ich nicht gleich um. Komische Logik aber so ist es.

Haken neu beködern und rein damit. Nun gab es eine Ruhephase und ich fütterte ein paar Ballen nach. Glücklicherweise hab ich mein Handy und eine Powerbank dabei also schau ich mir den Overwatch World Cup an.
Übrigens: Hüfingen hat für so ein Dorf den wohl besten Internetempfang im gesamten Schwarzwald-Baar-Kreis. 4G!
So lief der Stream flüssig und ich beobachte hin und wieder meine Pose. Plötzlich zieht sie von mir weg. Ich reiße die Rute aus dem Rutenhalter und setze den Anhieb. Erneut zuckt die Rute und ich lande einen Fisch. 15 cm Rotfeder. Der durfte aber nicht wieder schwimmen. Die beiden Rotfedern nehme ich im Winter fürs Posenfischen auf Hecht.
3 Fische! Weihnachten im Juli! Ich glaube, der Knoten ist geplatzt.

Um 10 Uhr überkommt mich der Hunger also Grill fertig machen und Würstchen drauf. Beim Essen fiel mir auf, dass 5 große Bratwürste echt fies sind. Irgendwann wird einem da schlecht^^

Eine fremde Katze hat sich zu mir gesellt und ich fang an mich mit ihr zu unterhalten "Na du. Riechst du die Fische oder die Würste?". Leider sagte die Katze nicht viel. Ist wohl schüchtern. Ein großes Stück Wurst hat sie sich aber schmecken lassen. Ich bin ja nicht so egoistisch. Satt und um ein paar Streicheleinheiten reicher hat sie sich wieder getrollt. Vielleicht mein neuer Angelkumpel?

Satt und motiviert baue ich mein Angelzeug auf Spinnfischen um und beginne zu jiggen, zu spinnern, zu blinkern, mich im Kreis zu drehen und meinen Namen zu tanzen.
Das hat alles leider nix gebracht. Kein Räuber heute. Um 13 Uhr verließ mich die Lust. Nicht wegen der Flaute, sondern weil eine Familie, auch am Angeln, so unglaublich laut war. Ich kam mir vor wie bei einer RTL Standard Assi-Reality-Show. Also packte ich mein Zeug, ließ meinen Blick nochmal über den Kofenweiher schweifen und fuhr gen Horizont.

Anbei ein paar Bilder meines kleinen Ausflugs und ich wünsche euch einen schönen Start in die Woche.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Geiler Bericht.

Ich mag ja Berichte, die einfach von den eigenen Angeltagen erzählen. Vor allem dann, wenn die Gedanken derart witzig erzählt werden, wie es bei dir der Fall ist. Mir gefällt dein Schreibstil.

Weiter so #6


----------



## phirania (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Geil ( be ) geschrieben..#6#6#6


----------



## Blogforest (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Danke für die Antworten und dafür, dass ihr mitlest. Macht mir immer Spaß fürs Anglerboard zu schreiben.

Ich muss allerdings kurz was los werden: Es kotzt mich unglaublich an wenn 1.: Die Leute sich am Gewässer gebärden als seien sie die einzigen Menschen (Rümbrüllen bspw.). Es ist immer noch Natur wenn auch mitten in der Stadt. Da gibt es Vögel die brüten, Biber die sich nach 9 Uhr nicht mehr nach draußen trauen usw. Die Sabberrinne zu halten ist auch Umweltschutz (sorry für die harte Ausdrucksweise).

2.: Ist es denn so schwer seinen Schrott wieder mit nach Hause zu nehmen? Ich hab ja immer 2 Mülltüten dabei. Eine für meinen Müll und eine zweite für fremden Müll. Die für den fremden Müll wird grundsätzlich voll und zwar mit ANGLERMÜLL. Schnüre, Maisdosen, zerrissenen Gufis etc.
Mich kotzt sowas an. Null Respekt und nach mir die Sintflut ja? 

Auch wenn ich ziemlich liberal bin hoffe ich, dass für so ein Verhalten irgendwann der Fischereischein eingezogen wird.

Ok genug Geheule von mir. Wir schreiben uns!


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*



Blogforest schrieb:


> ... Die Sabberrinne zu halten...



Danke für deine Kurzgeschichten. Die lesen sich wunderbar weg.[emoji106] 

Ich hatte vor vielen Jahren mal einen Angelkumpel, mit dem bin ich so was von gerne Angeln gefahren (immer Freitags).
Auf der Hinfahrt haben wir uns erzählt was die Woche so passiert ist. Dann wurden die Angeln aufgebaut, die Stühle nebeneinander gestellt und dann haben wir so 4-5h geangelt. Es herrschte Totenstille, kein Mux, kein Wort.
War das schön.


----------



## Blogforest (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Es muss ja nicht totenstill sein. Ich hab auch Radio gehört beim Angeln. Man kann sich ja normal unterhalten. Aber rumbrüllen wie ein Affe auf'm Schleifstein ist halt ein No-Go.


----------



## Blogforest (10. August 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Hallöchen liebe Leute.

Etwas still geworden hier oder?

Zeit das zu ändern. Nächste Woche Freitag fliege ich erstmals in meinem Leben in den Urlaub :vik:
Für mich ist das eine große Sache und ich freu mich wie Bolle drauf. 
Es geht nach Andalusien.
Und genau deswegen schreibe ich den kurzen Text hier.
Ich nehme meine Angel-Ausrüstung nicht mit aufgrund der 20 kg Beschränkung aber ich werde mir vor Ort Ausrüstung leihen, mieten oder kaufen.
Das heißt, dass ich, der nicht mal in der Lage ist einen heimischen Räuber zu fangen, mein Glück im Mittelmeer versuchen werde oder in einem der vielen Inlands-Gewässer.

Ich hoffe ja, dass ich einen Tagestrip zum Ebro unternehmen kann. Wer Big Fish Media kennt weiß warum ich so geil drauf bin^^

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Sommerstart und tight lines


----------



## phirania (11. August 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Welchen Sommer meinst du....?
Der ist doch dies Jahr gründlich ins Wasser gefallen....:c


----------



## Lajos1 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*



Blogforest schrieb:


> Es geht nach Andalusien.
> 
> Ich hoffe ja, dass ich einen Tagestrip zum Ebro unternehmen kann. Wer Big Fish Media kennt weiß warum ich so geil drauf bin^^
> 
> Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Sommerstart und tight lines




Hallo,

ich wünsche Dir einen schonen Urlaub und viel Fische.
Aber einen Tagestrip von Andalusien zum Ebro, das wird nichts.
Andalusien ist südlichstes Spanien und der Ebro fließt in Nordspanien. Je nachdem wo Du in Andalusien bist und wo Du am Ebro hinwolltest sind das zwischen 500 und 800 Kilometer, einfache Strecke.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Blogforest (13. August 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Dann wird´s halt ein mehrtägiger Trip dahin. Ich bin 2 Wochen dort und muss mich irgendwie beschäftigen^^
Falls nicht ist das auch kein Beinbruch. Weil Meer. Irgendwas werde ich schon fangen. Hoffe ich jedenfalls


----------



## Darket (15. August 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Erstmal schönen Urlaub. Ans Mittelmeer zum Angeln gehts bei mir dies Jahr auch nochmal. 

Was die heimischen Räuber angeht, ist das ein Lernprozess. Ich hab seit drei Jahren meinen Schein. Beim Spinmängeln gab's im ersten Jahr genau 0 Fische. Im zweiten blieb ab und an mal ein kleiner Barsch hängen. Mittlerweile bin ich zwar bestimmt noch kein guter Angler, aber ich fange in mehr Fällen zumindest ein paar Minibarsche als dass ich Schneider bleibe und der ein oder andere bessere Fisch war auch schon dabei. Insofern ist das wirklich eine Übungs- und Erfahrungssache.


----------



## Blogforest (15. August 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Ja ist ja auch nicht so wild. Ich freu mich über jeden Fisch. Und immerhin hab ich beim Spinnangeln schon einen Karpfen gefangen. Zwar nicht ganz ideal aber hey: Er hat gekämpft, gezappelt, für ein Foto still gehalten und durfte wieder schwimmen. Außerdem hatte ich Spaß. Kommt es nicht darauf an? =)


----------



## u-see fischer (16. August 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Wohin geht es denn in Andalusien?

 Als ich in Andalusien war, sind wir auch viel mit dem Mietwagen durch die Gegend gefahren. Dort gab es einige Seen, die voll mit Fisch waren.

 In den Häfen habe ich Massen von Meeräschen gesehen, Wolfsbarsch sollte an der Küste auch möglich sein. Ich war allerdings nur auf der Atlantikseite.


----------



## u-see fischer (16. August 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*



Blogforest schrieb:


> Dann wird´s halt ein mehrtägiger Trip dahin.



Das wird aber sehr zeitaufwendig und teuer. Da wäre es besser gewesen gleich einen Angeltripp zum Ebro zu buchen.


----------



## Blogforest (22. September 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Halli hallo. Leider war ich in Spanien doch nicht angeln. Ich besuche zwar seit Monaten einen VHS Kurs, um spanisch zu lernen aber irgendwie konnte mir keiner, für mich verständlich, sagen wo ich Tageskarten für das Mittelmeer in Malaga bekomme. Naja Schwamm drüber. War trotzdem ein geiler Urlaub. Unter anderem war ich in Gibraltar, weil ich seit der 6ten Klasse mal die Straße von Gibraltar sehen wollte. Nicht nur, weil dort das Mittelmeer auf den Atlantik trifft, sondern auch, weil es von dort nur 24 km nach Afrika sind. Ich konnte von Europa aus nach Afrika schauen. Sehr beeindruckend.
Auch so ist Gibraltar sehr schön. Sollte ich mal auswandern dann dahin^^
Morgen geht´s mal wieder an den Kofenweiher und ich bin motiviert. Hoffe mal die Räuber dort haben Mitleid und lassen sich endlich von mir überlisten.

Grüße und einen schönen Start ins Wochenende =)

Das Bild im Anhang zeigt das etwas vernebelte Afrika. Geschossen in Gibraltar am Europa Point.


----------



## Blogforest (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Endlich Angler sein*

Mein letzter Ausflug an den Kofenweiher hat mir leider nur ein 20 cm Rotauge eingebracht. Immerhin möchte man sagen (Köderfisch) aber wir dürfen nicht vergessen: Das hier ist das Raubfischforum!

Ich ziehe dieses Wochenende wieder los, um endlich mal etwas mit Zähnen oder Streifen zu fangen. Was das Material angeht hab ich ein gutes Gefühl. Denn ich war diese Woche richtig dick shoppen 

Drückt mir die Daumen, so wie ich euch und ich wünsche einen schönen Start in die Woche.


----------

